# 18th May - Milton Keynes-TT Kit, ABT TT, Modded TT



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ok there's a strong implication that the V6 could not be here this year.....strange because the press seem to be very early with it....

But Wayside would still consider hosting a meet with an ABT TT , an Audi Bodykit TT , and possibly a modded TT.

UPDATE:-
18th May looks like a go-er...Wayside are going to look into what Audi UK can lend them and will update me when they have some more details..

I need someone who knows MK to come up with a cruise for us to kill some time on the day. :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm in - and I'm sure we can find an interesting route. If not then it'll be speed testing around the roundabouts.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for that Wak, I'd love to join.
Don't know too much about the local area though.
Mayur


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Date dependant but provisional yes.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Im interested...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Depending on date I'll be up for a run over to MK


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have I ever refused you Uncle ? :


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dependant on date I would hope to attend (First Meet)

Steve


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

As with most, date dependant, I could be interested in a run out.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Ditto everyone else, depending on the date I'd be up for it - nice little run down to MK ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

As above ;D

SBJ


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

depending on dates i'll be up for a blast


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

if the date and time are right, i'll be there. How about a blast down the slopes at XScape (indoor snow) slope afterwards? 

From what I remember of Milton Keynes, it is wicked for testing your handling as it is full of big roundabouts and dual carriagways.

phoTToniq.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Me I'm interested too - once we have a date I'll post on the calendar... ;D

Thx WAK :-*


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Me too. Time Date dependent (of course).

Rod


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Me too!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

18th May being suggested....(penciled in) :-/


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> 18th May being suggested....(penciled in) :-/


damn, annual lads piss-up in Weston-Super-Mare that weekend, oh well... :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yep can do 18th ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Can i come too .....WAK.....or am i still grounded..... ;D

Farha


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think he's on Pampers duty ! :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

18th May, update on page one..still some details to confirm.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Wak - doesn't it freak you out when your mrs. calls you by your forum name ? ;D

Personally it makes me cringe when anyone calls my by my forum name - if my wife did it i'd be traumatised for life 

phoTToniq.

p.s. Ive penciled in the dealer trip  i'll be bringing my snowboard for the Xscape if anyones up for it - it's 20 quid an hour including equipment rental.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately Wak has been a name long before the forum! 

Also we may be able to get an AmD rep there to chat about mods.


----------

